
Lynwood Sues F5 Networks over Nginx - Dim25
https://www.prnewswire.com/news-releases/lynwood-investments-sues-f5-networks-over-popular-nginx-web-server-software-used-by-450-million-websites-globally-301072683.html
======
Dim25
As for me it looks like the Lynwood is simply used as a proxy of Rambler:
"Rambler has assigned its ownership of the NGINX software and the related
NGINX enterprise to Lynwood, together with the claims alleged in the lawsuit.
The assignment was approved by the Rambler board of directors"

------
Dim25
Previous discussion (Dec-2019):
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21771144](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21771144)

